# Slide touchscreen to wake?



## mathcolo (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm looking for that kernel tweak/mod/app thing that lets you slide the touchscreen of your Galaxy Nexus to wake up the screen. I did a bunch of searches and I cannot find it because I cannot remember what it's called...could anyone link me to it? Also, if you've used it before, could you provide some insight into how you like it, whether it drains the battery, etc?

Thanks


----------



## quarterinchkilla (Sep 28, 2011)

its called PGM Nexus

heres the link https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.ponury.pgm2free


----------



## mathcolo (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks so much!


----------



## PB&J (Jan 5, 2012)

quarterinchkilla said:


> its called PGM Nexus
> 
> heres the link https://play.google....ponury.pgm2free


This app has been nothing but awesome on my phone. The paid version is worth it for the ability to turn the screen off by sliding across the nav buttons


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

PB&J said:


> This app has been nothing but awesome on my phone. The paid version is worth it for the ability to turn the screen off by sliding across the nav buttons


I just tried this app after reading this thread. I'm using the free version and I use GMD Gesture Control for screen off in the same manner already. Thinking about buying this app anyway for support.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reidoreilly (Oct 29, 2011)

ill give this a try, but i have to wonder what its going to do to battery life.


----------



## magick86 (Jul 25, 2012)

reidoreilly said:


> ill give this a try, but i have to wonder what its going to do to battery life.


I have been using it for at least a month and I haven't noticed any significant drains in battery life. I use betterybatterystats to verify and the developer says you shouldn't see more than a 1-5% drain (if that much).

I highly recommend the app and purchasing the full version. The developer is great and he has added additional functions to it (doubletap2wake, touch2wake, media controls).


----------



## thesoldier (Jan 25, 2012)

reidoreilly said:


> ill give this a try, but i have to wonder what its going to do to battery life.


I seriously haven't even noticed a hit in battery life whatsoever since using this. I use slide2wake, slide across navbar, double tap to wake, everything the app includes and my battery life is amazing. I haven't even seen it show up in badass battery stats or better battery stats because it's so low. It's amazing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PB&J (Jan 5, 2012)

zwade01 said:


> I just tried this app after reading this thread. I'm using the free version and I use GMD Gesture Control for screen off in the same manner already. Thinking about buying this app anyway for support.


That one looks pretty cool. But all I want gestures for is screen on and off so it'd be overkill for me.

As far as battery life on the PGM app, I can also say I haven't noticed any drain at all from it. I've been using it over a month on multiple roms


----------

